# Contact has been made



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 1, 2012)

...with a heretofore undiscovered tribe in (what we call) Peru.  

Are they considered unsaved currently or do they get a pass?  



> LIMA, Peru (AP) — Peruvian authorities say they are struggling to keep outsiders away from a clan of previously isolated Amazon Indians who began appearing on the banks of a jungle river popular with environmental tourists last year.
> 
> The behavior of the small group of Mashco-Piro Indians has puzzled scientists, who say it may be related to the encroachment of loggers and by low-flying aircraft from nearby natural gas and oil exploration in the southeastern region of the country.
> 
> Clan members have been blamed for two bow-and-arrow attacks on people near the riverbank in Madre de Dios state where officials say the Indians were first seen last May.


----------



## RNC (Feb 1, 2012)

Now that they have been found ,the gospel can be preached to them an they can be saved by the Grace of God ,sealed by the Holy Spirit of promise  and leave from here in the rapture with the rest of us Christians to spend eternity with our Lord an Savior Jesus Christ   ......... I love it when my family gets bigger ;]


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 1, 2012)

They don't get a free pass. Jesus is the only way to Heaven. Sometimes Christianity doesn't seem fair. Remember, his ways are not our ways and the potter/clay verses. The Great Commission was given for a reason.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 2, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> They don't get a free pass. Jesus is the only way to Heaven. Sometimes Christianity doesn't seem fair. Remember, his ways are not our ways and the potter/clay verses. The Great Commission was given for a reason.



Jesus will provide a way for them....ie missionaries. That's why I support missionaries.
I don't know how recent this was, but seems like I'd already heard about it a year or so ago.


----------



## gtparts (Feb 2, 2012)

Interesting that you have such spiritual concern for these people, considering you have so little interest for your own standing before holy God. Just something to think about.... 

Scripture tells us that "to whom much is given, much is required." Not sure how that works, but I trust God to examine each individual, whether in the Peruvian jungle, Walton Co., GA, or the 209. In that day, no one will challenge or set aside His judgements.


----------



## RNC (Feb 2, 2012)

gtparts said:


> Interesting that you have such spiritual concern for these people, considering you have so little interest for your own standing before holy God. Just something to think about....
> 
> Scripture tells us that "to whom much is given, much is required." Not sure how that works, but I trust God to examine each individual, whether in the Peruvian jungle, Walton Co., GA, or the 209. In that day, no one will challenge or set aside His judgements.



Well said


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 2, 2012)

gtparts said:


> Interesting that you have such spiritual concern for these people, considering you have so little interest for your own standing before holy God. Just something to think about....



Quite the contrary; I couldn't care less about their spiritual wellbeing.



gtparts said:


> Scripture tells us that "to whom much is given, much is required." Not sure how that works, but I trust God to examine each individual, whether in the Peruvian jungle, Walton Co., GA, or the 209. In that day, no one will challenge or set aside His judgements.



I take this to mean "no free pass" just for being a member of an isolated tribe.  That's not a loving deity.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 2, 2012)

Based on the intent of comments made, this is a more appropriate location for this discussion.


----------



## ted_BSR (Feb 2, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Quite the contrary; I couldn't care less about their spiritual wellbeing.
> 
> 
> 
> I take this to mean "no free pass" just for being a member of an isolated tribe.  That's not a loving deity.



You are asking a question that cannot be answered by humankind. My response is,"I don't know."


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 3, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> Quite the contrary; I couldn't care less about their spiritual wellbeing.


Atheism at its finest.





> I take this to mean "no free pass" just for being a member of an isolated tribe.  That's not a loving deity.



..... and I expected you to take it so differently!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 3, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> ...with a heretofore undiscovered tribe in (what we call) Peru.
> 
> Are they considered unsaved currently or do they get a pass?



The answer to that question posed to "man" will only result in speculation, conjecture and opinions.  None of us "truly" can answer the question with certainty.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Feb 3, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> The answer to that question posed to "man" will only result in speculation, conjecture and opinions.  None of us "truly" can answer the question with certainty.



I can respect that.  However, the best answer I think I can get is one backed up by scripture.  A reference to back it up, if you will.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 3, 2012)

John 14:6 is one example. We are to tell as many people as we can about Jesus. We might not get to all of them. They won't get to go to Heaven. That is our mission. Don't try to use human logic. There are people all over the world who haven't heard about Jesus not just remote villages. When missionaries got to China, the Chinese people  said we've been here 2000 years, what took you so long.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 3, 2012)

Six million dollar ham said:


> I can respect that.  However, the best answer I think I can get is one backed up by scripture.  A reference to back it up, if you will.



Some things just can't be accurately answered and scripture won't help, because God don't tell us everything about His stuff.

We tend to make a mess of God's Devine nature.


----------

